# Probleme mit Teamspeak - Brauche eure Hilfe!



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Ich grüße euch alle hier, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ich habe leider auch TS-Probleme und ich weiß leider nicht wie ich sie wieder wegbekomme. - Die hatte ich schon von Anfang an..

Also...

Wenn ich Ts und Wow zusammen laufen hab, dann höre ich ein dauerndes Rauschen, Kratzen, meine Gildenkameraden im TS kaum noch. Ich brauch da erst gar nicht anfangen zu reden, die verstehen mich nur zerhackt.

Liegt das an der Hardware oder an der Internetverbindung?

Besitze 2000 DSL

und von der Hardware...

Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2
Mainboard: AS Rock
Prozessor: AMD Sempron 1,8 Ghz 3000+
Festplatte: 160 GB
Soundkarte: Realtek High Definition Audio
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce 6100 (256 M
RAM: DDR1 1,43 GB - komisch, obwohl ich einen 512er und einen 1024er Riegel drin habe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WLAN-Stick: Netgear WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter

Ich hoffe du kannst mir zu diesem Thema helfen und dass diese Informationen genügen, das wäre sehr nett, wenn nicht, bitte mich um mehr Infos, die es vielleicht dann möglich machen würden, ganz normal im Teamspeak zu reden während dem WoW Spielen.

Ich habe sogar unseren Shadaim(Bernd Holtmann), der leider auch nicht weiter wusste und meinte ich solle das hier ins Forum posten. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe(Ein Dankeschon schon mal jetzt),

Thogrum


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Hoi Thogrum!

&#8217;nen Versuch wert ist, die Hardwarebeschleunigung zu deaktivieren.

Start -> Einstellungen- > Systemsteuerung -> Sounds und Audiogeräte -> Registerkarte Audio -> Soundwiedergabe: Erweitert -> Registerkarte Systemleistung -> Hardwarebeschleunigung: keine

Beim RAM ... hrm, inkompatible Module? Der 512er und 1024er stecken nicht in Dualchannelslots? Die Graka benutzt hoffentlich kein Shared Memory (konnte das mit &#8217;ner fixen Googlesuche nicht eindeutig herausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?


----------



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hoi Thogrum!
> 
> ’nen Versuch wert ist, die Hardwarebeschelunigung zu deaktivieren.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...Ich hab das ganze im klassischen Stil, und bei mir kommen bei mir bei Sounds und Audiogeräte die Eigenschaften von """ in Form einer Schaltfläche mit obenstehendend Lautstärke, Sounds, Audio, Stime, Hardware, habe da nichts dergleichen von Registerkarte Audio oder so gesehen...

Ich habe mal per DxDiag bei Sound die Hardwarebeschleunigung und in Wow die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert. Aber es klappt leider noch immer nicht.  Und das mit dem RAM kapier ich nicht ganz, wie kann man das denn herausfinden?


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Die Anleitung war ja auch für die klassische Ansicht. Und mit &#8222;Registerkarte Audio&#8220; meinte ich genau die Option &#8222;Audio&#8220;, die du auch aufgezählt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum RAM: Da das genaue Modell deines Boards nicht mit oben steht, kann man leider nicht sagen, ob und wenn ja wo es Dualchannel hat. Meistens sind diese Slots farblich gekennzeichnet.
Du kannst aber testweise den 512er-Riegel entfernen und WoW+TS damit probieren. Würde mich aber ein bißchen wundern, wenn Kratzen tatsächlich am RAM liegt.


----------



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Die Anleitung war ja auch für die klassische Ansicht. Und mit „Registerkarte Audio“ meinte ich genau die Option „Audio“, die du auch aufgezählt hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hardwarebeschleunigung ja ich auch auf keine   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber  kann das auch an der Konvertierungsqualität liegen? Hab da "Beste"


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Da hab ich zugegeben keine Ahnung. *g* Aber ausprobieren kann man’s mal. Was kaputtgehen kann nicht.


----------



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Da hab ich zugegeben keine Ahnung. *g* Aber ausprobieren kann man’s mal. Was kaputtgehen kann nicht.



Hmm...gut das funktioniert leider auch nicht..

Was heißt eigentlich Shared Memory?

Und das genaue Modul heißt: ASRock K8NF4G-VSTA


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Hat deine Graka Shared Memory, nimmt sie einen Teil deines normalen RAMs in Anspruch. Laut Herstellerseite hat dein Board ab Werk &#8217;ne onboard Graka. Benutzt du die, oder steckt eine normale Graka im PCIe-Slot?

Das Board hat nur 2 Slots für RAM und in keiner der Beschreibungen, die ich gefunden habe, steht etwas von Dualchannel, also wird das nicht das Problem sein, solange sich die beiden Riegel untereinander vertragen. Wie gesagt, ganz sicher gehen kannst du, wenn du den 512er-Riegel mal ausbaust und dann WoW+TS probierst.


----------



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hat deine Graka Shared Memory, nimmt sie einen Teil deines normalen RAMs in Anspruch. Laut Herstellerseite hat dein Board ab Werk ’ne onboard Graka. Benutzt du die, oder steckt eine normale Graka im PCIe-Slot?
> 
> Das Board hat nur 2 Slots für RAM und in keiner der Beschreibungen, die ich gefunden habe, steht etwas von Dualchannel, also wird das nicht das Problem sein, solange sich die beiden Riegel untereinander vertragen. Wie gesagt, ganz sicher gehen kannst du, wenn du den 512er-Riegel mal ausbaust und dann WoW+TS probierst.



Okay, also ich denke schon, dass sie Shared Memory hat, weiß es aber nicht, würde gerne wissen, wie man das herausfinden kann. Ja, ich benutze sie und sie ist onboard.

Gut, also ich habs grad eben mit den Riegeln probiert, das hat schon mal nichts mit den Riegeln zu tun, das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist meine FPS Rate.


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Jup, dann benutzt sie Shared Memory. Das erklärt auch, weshalb du weniger RAM angezeigt bekommst. Doof ist jetzt nur noch, daß dein Problem weiterbesteht. :/

Hab ein bissel im offiz. Technikforum gestöbert und Teamspeak scheint sich manchmal mit WoW zu haken. Es wird empfohlen, die Ausgabemethode von teamspeak von DirectSound auf wave zu ändern (Settings -> Options).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Jup, dann benutzt sie Shared Memory. Das erklärt auch, weshalb du weniger RAM angezeigt bekommst. Doof ist jetzt nur noch, daß dein Problem weiterbesteht. :/
> 
> Hab ein bissel im offiz. Technikforum gestöbert und Teamspeak scheint sich manchmal mit WoW zu haken. Es wird empfohlen, die Ausgabemethode von teamspeak von DirectSound auf wave zu ändern (Settings -> Options).
> 
> ...



Ja, das habe ich schon von Anfang an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leider, hat sich da was kaum geändert.


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Puh ... hartnäckiges Problem. Mir fällt jetzt nur noch ein, den Haken bei ’Force 8 bit recording“ (rechts oben im Screenshot) zu setzen. Ansonsten noch das, was ich mit Google gefunden hab:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...48908&sid=3


----------



## Thogrum (18. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Puh ... hartnäckiges Problem. Mir fällt jetzt nur noch ein, den Haken bei ’Force 8 bit recording“ (rechts oben im Screenshot) zu setzen. Ansonsten noch das, was ich mit Google gefunden hab:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...48908&sid=3



Dankeschön, dass du dir soviel Mühe gemacht hast, doch leider klappt es immernoch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll, und wenn ich mit den Testrealms spiele, dann ist es genau das Gleiche, doch dieses Rauschen ist jetzt rund um die Uhr da, weil ich ja das Sprachsystem an hab...


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Moment mal ... das Rauschen tritt wegen des Sprachsystems in 2.2 permanent auf, auch wenn du TS nicht an hast?


----------



## Undeadmaster (19. August 2007)

Thogrum schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch alle hier,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moment ma...^^ Wann haste das letzte mal dein Realtek High Definition Audio treiber geupdated?


----------



## Thogrum (19. August 2007)

@Isegrim:

Ja, das gleich gilt auch bei Ventrilo, beim Sprachsystem, bei Skype, unsw.

@Undeadmaster:

Bin gerade dabei, aber denke nicht, dass das trotsdem funktionieren wird.

&#8364;dit: Nein, funktioniert leider immernoch nicht.


----------

